# Clicking noise between 40 and 60km/h



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't say I've noticed it in mine. Watch the voltage display on the dash and see if it correlates somewhat. The Cruze's alternator will stop charging under acceleration and re-couple when coasting/decelerating.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

I’ve had the same sound for the past month and can’t figure out what it is but mine is a first gen 1.4


----------



## JosQuelqu1 (Nov 8, 2021)

I did not notice anything with the voltage. It's stays at 13.8-13.9.


----------

